# Marimo Moss Ball Care?



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok I need advice.
Ever since I heard about Marimo Moss Ball's I wanted one, and I thought that it would be a nice addition to Jet's 5g. tank (His tank theme is "fossil, dinosaur, thing" and the Marimo Ball is like those dried up balls of twigs that blow around in the desert).

I found some at Petsmart saterday, I bought one and was just wondering about it's care.

How do u care for a Marimo Moss Ball?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

If I gently tear up the moss ball and tie it down to the decorations in my tanks will it be ok...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a marimo moss ball. They will float around in the tank until enough water is absorbed through it to sink, so you don't have to tie it down unless you want to. 
But they are good in just about any condition (well, maybe not extremes). They do well with bettas, you don't really have to do anything for them except every now and then squeek them out gently in separate container to get debree out. They eat ammonia and extra stuff like food and waste and pieces of plant roots by absorbing them. 
Pretty cool plants!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have two of these amazing little plants. I just keep them in cold untreated tap water, apparently they'll grow/thrive better in cold water so that's what I keep them in, also I place them in a room with low light because they don't like too much. Once a week I will dump the water out, squeeze the marimos, "bathe" them in cold water and then put them back in their planter (a glass jar). So far they've done really well.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've actually been looking around forever for one, since i can't order online, and a petstore at the mall is finally selling them! So I got one. They seem to be extremely hardy.

Does anyone know if I can split it?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

U can yes, gently just tear it apart. I took my medium sized one and split it in three for all my tankx.


----------

